# (MI) FC AFC Smoky Mountians Midnight Rider “Ike”



## Greg Seddon

*(MI) FC AFC Smoky Mountians Midnight Rider “Ike”*

FC AFC Smoky Mountain’s Midnight Rider (Black Labrador)

Double Header at the 2021 Fall Maryland FT, with 5 AA wins that include 29 AA points and qualified 2021 National Open, 2022 National Amateur in 2021. FC AFC and 19 1/2 All Age points, Qualified for 2019 National Open, 2020 National Amateur this fall at 4 years old! As a 3 year old 4 1/2 AA points, 2 RJ, 3 Jams. Back to Back Qualifying Wins at 27 months old.
Ike has all his health clearances if you click the link below. 

OFA Hips: LR-228521G29M-PI
Eye CERF/CAER: LR-EYE13565/33M-VPI
OFA Elbow: LR-EL79538M29-PI
CNM: Clear LR-LR-CNM1807/9M-PI
EIC: Clear LR-EIC4251/10M-PI
AKC reg: SR86865107
D LOCUS: Clear LR-DL1674/35M-PI
Cardiac: Normal LR-ACA1841/58M-VPI
OFA CHIC# 146307

HuntingLabPedigree

Contact Greg: 248.625.5061


----------

